
National security bill could take toll on U.S. startup investments - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/co-1524239719-6fc9b4c9-48fa-43c1-bc21-fd3a157477b8.html
======
csense
I'm sure that the bill's sponsors, if aware of this problem, would reply that
either:

\- Existing VC's should find a way to buy out or otherwise get rid of their
Chinese (or other foreign) LP's.

\- New firms whose partners are exclusively American (or possibly from more
"friendly" countries instead of rivals like China) should be founded to take
advantage of the opportunities that the bill deliberately closes off from more
international firms.

